# State of A7 in Spain.



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We're going to Almeria in early January. 

Does anyone know the state of the coastal Motorway between Motril and Almeria please? We were there a few years ago and it was dire travelling along the coastal route.

Also anyone been to Camping Roquetas de Mar, is it within walking distance of a supermarket and the town?

Many thanks


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

The AutoPista del Sol is fine and has been for years, though it is expensive. If travelling south do consider sites in the Cabo de Gata national park first, the scenery is super and the ambiance is much more relaxed.

P&L


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

The road between Almeria and Motril is approx half motorway and half old coastal road, they have extended the motorway part to about 15km south of Adra now but the rest towards Motril apart from a short stretch is the old road, beautiful drive though, stunning sea views.


----------

